# Hard Drive Clean up-Presario drive D



## alihamilton (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a Compaq Presario SR1910NX which has two hard drives, C & D. I am under the impression that Drive D is a back up. However, I did a Pitstop analysis today and was told that there is only 4% free space on Drive D and I should remove unnecessary files. Of course, I do not save anything onto Drive D and am wondering if there is anything I should do to free up more space. I have done a defrag on the drive but it made no difference. I have also removed all but most recent restore point.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Do you have two hard drives or a single hard drive with at least two partitions. The specs for that particular model show that it comes with one 120 GB Hard drive.

What kind of files are on the D: drive? And what is its storage capacity?


----------



## alihamilton (Aug 10, 2007)

Probably one drive...not sure, but if I explore the D drive, it has some minor stuff and for the most part is the recovery folder. You cannot access that, and I would not want to! But it just concerns me that the drive/partition is nearly full. The total space is 7.08GB and there is 350mb left. I did not notice when I purchased the computer how much space was there to know if it has drastically been reduced over the past few months. Not sure how these recovery drives work! If I open My Computer, it has two drives listed under Hard Disk Drives, C and D.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

I had a similar problem and found that System Restore was writing to my C and my D. I was down to a few mb left on D. I changed system restore to only using C. I made no other changes to D.

Could that be what's happening there?

Richard.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

alihamilton said:


> and for the most part is the recovery folder. You cannot access that, and I would not want to! If I open My Computer, it has two drives listed under Hard Disk Drives, C and D.


Compaq probably created the partition to not be much larger than just enough to store the recovery files. Some PC manufacturers hide the partition so that it does not show up on "My Computer.

As suggested by *1002richards*, you should make sure that Windows Recovery (or any other application) is not slowly eating up the remaining free space.

As a side note, you might want to see if the recovery application allows you to create a set of recovery CDs or DVDs or if you can get a set of discs from Compaq/H-P. Should you have a hardware failure of the C: drive and need to replace the hard drive, that D: recovery partition on the failed drive is not going to help much in restoring your computer.


----------



## alihamilton (Aug 10, 2007)

I think it is probably that the Recovery takes up the space and I am attaching a screen shot of the computer management, disk management screen which indicates that the disk is healthy! Thanks for the advice....I have created a batch of back up disks....it took 15 CD's but good to have just in case. How would I make sure that System Restore points are not being stored there? As I say I did a remove all but most recent but is there anything I can do to prevent them storing in the D drive in future, please?


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

If you go to System Properties (in Windows XP I don't know about other OS) there is a tab there for System Restore and a label "Drive Settings" with a button labelled "Settings" on the right hand side. That's where I made my changes.
I've also got my restore discs & I use Acronis TI - so hopefully I might be able to get things back when the inevitable happens!

Richard.


----------



## alihamilton (Aug 10, 2007)

Right! Thanks! I have turned off System Restore on the D Drive. 

Many thanks to all who responded. It seems that this is all I can really do to prevent any further shrinking of the disk space on D.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

:up:


----------

